# My Buffed Seite geht immer noch nicht.



## Scoo (29. Juni 2008)

Ich kann seit nun fast einer Woche nicht mehr in My Buffed profil,weil ich eine Fehlermeldung bekomme.

Wann wird da nachgebessert.
Wann kann ich wieder in mein My Buffe Profil.


Ein Neuladen der Seite nach dem Schließen der Meldung bringt bei mir auch nichts.

Ne offizielle Stellungnahme dazu wäre mal schön.


----------



## ZAM (29. Juni 2008)

Scoo schrieb:


> Ich kann seit nun fast einer Woche nicht mehr in My Buffed profil,weil ich eine Fehlermeldung bekomme.
> 
> Wann wird da nachgebessert.
> Wann kann ich wieder in mein My Buffe Profil.
> ...



Hach immer diese Forderungen nach offiziellen Stellungnahmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Versuch mal auf den IE6 momentan zu verzichten - leider wirft der aufgrund mangelnden Supports durch Microsoft Fehler durch die verwendeten Webseiten-Techniken in mybuffed2.
Die Lösung wird wohl so aussehen, das für den IE6 einige dynamische Sachen nicht angeboten werden können.


----------



## Scoo (29. Juni 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hach immer diese Forderungen nach offiziellen Stellungnahmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich nutze den IE aber garnicht.
Ich nutze den Slim Browser.

Falls der auch nicht geht dann sage mir mal bitte mit welchem Browser das den nun geht.


----------



## Necrosias (29. Juni 2008)

Scoo schrieb:


> Ich nutze den IE aber garnicht.
> Ich nutze den Slim Browser.
> 
> Falls der auch nicht geht dann sage mir mal bitte mit welchem Browser das den nun geht.




Auch Opera funktioniert nicht vernünftig! Die Freundesliste wird überdeckt mit den Spielzeiten und Chars die man sehen kann!
Momentan läuft da irgendwie einiges daneben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scoo (29. Juni 2008)

Toll und welcher Browser geht den nun,oder gehen alle nicht.

Wenn man schon sowas macht sollte man doch auch mal Testen obs geht oder.

Und ich bin ja bestimmt nicht der einzige hier oder bei dem es nicht geht und nur eingeschränkt.

Was wird den dagegen unternommen,daher meine Frage nach einer Stellungnahme.


----------



## Ocian (29. Juni 2008)

Browser die ich eben getestet habe (nur oberflächlich) und die gehen sind:

Firefox 3
Firefox 2
Safari
Internet Explorer 8


----------



## ZAM (29. Juni 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Browser die ich eben getestet habe (nur oberflächlich) und die gehen sind:
> 
> Firefox 3
> Firefox 2
> ...



Ich seh in Opera keine fehlerhaften Darstellungen.
IE7 muckt auch nur sehr selten rum, für den IE machen wir aber wie gesagt noch Anpassungen.  Aber für irgendwelche sehr sehr sehr selten genutzten (google-analytics-statistik) hier genutzten Browser wie "Slim" machen wir keine Schnitte in der Funktionalität.


----------



## Necrosias (29. Juni 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich seh in Opera keine fehlerhaften Darstellungen.
> IE7 muckt auch nur sehr selten rum, für den IE machen wir aber wie gesagt noch Anpassungen.  Aber für irgendwelche sehr sehr sehr selten genutzten (google-analytics-statistik) hier genutzten Browser wie "Slim" machen wir keine Schnitte in der Funktionalität.




Wie gesagt, bei mir überlappt sich alles seitdem das neue Layout da ist!
Meine Freunde kann ich nicht mehr anklicken. AutoBloggs werden nicht mehr erstellt, Boss Kills nicht mehr erfasst, da passt einiges nicht mehr, sehr bedauerlich!
Opera 9.20

@Edith OK Autoblog Probs auch gerade erst gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scoo (29. Juni 2008)

Machts nochmal neu Dude.


----------



## Frank-414 (29. Juni 2008)

Scoo schrieb:


> Machts nochmal neu Dude.



Dafür gibt's keinen Grund. Seit dem Release vor einigen Tagen wurde konsequent an den Problemen des neuen _mybuffed_ gearbeitet und viele kleine "Kinderkrankheiten" sind bereits behoben. Perfekt ist das Ganze sicher noch nicht, aber es ist alles schon ganz OK. Das muss nix neu gemacht werden! Die restlichen Anpassungen durften bald auch der Geschichte angehören, zumindest wenn man die Online-Zeiten von ZAM und B3N sieht...^^


----------



## Mju (30. Juni 2008)

hallo!

ich benutze auch opera und hatte sowohl auf der mybuffedstartseite als auch auf meiner profilseite fehlerhafte darstellungen. die fehler auf der startseite konnte ich ganz einfach beheben, indem ich die kaesten verschoben habe, nun ist wenigstens dort nichts mehr ueberlappt. aber meine profilseite sieht so aus:

klick mich


saemtliche scrollbalken werden nicht dargestellt.


bleiben die skins so, oder wird die schriftart nochmal geaendert? der alte font war irgendwie huebscher ^^"


ach.. ist es normal dass ich die newsletters von buffed nicht deaktivieren kann? jedesmal wenn ich auf einstellungen speichern geh, ist die option wieder ausgewaehlt.
und die letzte aktivitaet kann ich auch nicht deaktivieren, dieser punkt ist nicht mal ausgewaehlt, wird es mir trotzdem angezeigt.
das waren jetzt so kleinigkeiten die mir eben beim ausprobieren aufgefallen sind.


----------



## ZAM (30. Juni 2008)

Mju schrieb:


> ich benutze auch opera und hatte sowohl auf der mybuffedstartseite als auch auf meiner profilseite fehlerhafte darstellungen. die fehler auf der startseite konnte ich ganz einfach beheben, indem ich die kaesten verschoben habe, nun ist wenigstens dort nichts mehr ueberlappt. aber meine profilseite sieht so aus:
> 
> saemtliche scrollbalken werden nicht dargestellt.



Urgs - Opera kennt wohl max-height nicht, ich hätte mir bei den Tests wohl mein eigenes Profil im Opera anschauen sollen - wir überlegen uns eine Lösung - und nein, die lange Liste kommt nicht zurück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




> bleiben die skins so, oder wird die schriftart nochmal geaendert? der alte font war irgendwie huebscher ^^"



Schriftart bleibt erstmal.




> ach.. ist es normal dass ich die newsletters von buffed nicht deaktivieren kann? jedesmal wenn ich auf einstellungen speichern geh, ist die option wieder ausgewaehlt.



Ist behoben, Änderung geht heut noch live. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> und die letzte aktivitaet kann ich auch nicht deaktivieren, dieser punkt ist nicht mal ausgewaehlt, wird es mir trotzdem angezeigt.



Das wird eigentlich nur dir selbst IMMER angezeigt. Falls das zu verwirrend sein sollte, weil dadurch Einstellungsänderungen nicht sofort ins Auge fallen, können wir die "Ich darf alles in meinem Profil sehen"-Funktionalität auch wieder abspecken. :-)




> das waren jetzt so Kleinigkeiten die mir eben beim ausprobieren aufgefallen sind.



Immer her damit :-)


----------



## Mju (1. Juli 2008)

hab derzeit die version 9.26, falls das irgendwie weiterhilft.

und wegen: 





> Das wird eigentlich nur dir selbst IMMER angezeigt. Falls das zu verwirrend sein sollte, weil dadurch Einstellungsänderungen nicht sofort ins Auge fallen, können wir die "Ich darf alles in meinem Profil sehen"-Funktionalität auch wieder abspecken. :-)



haett ich ja auch einfach mal so schlau sein koennen und mich ausloggen koennen ^^


----------



## ZAM (1. Juli 2008)

Mju schrieb:


> hab derzeit die version 9.26, falls das irgendwie weiterhilft.
> 
> und wegen:
> 
> haett ich ja auch einfach mal so schlau sein koennen und mich ausloggen koennen ^^




Ne - da ich noch mehr "Bug-Meldungen" über die Aktivitäts-Zeit erhalten habe, ist das nun für nicht-admins nurnoch bei Aktivierung sichtbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solidarno (2. Juli 2008)

Moin...

Äääähm Zam wann ist denn damit zu rechnen das die Blogs bei mybuffed wieder funktionieren?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wollt halt ma gern gefragt haben....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (2. Juli 2008)

Solidarno schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> Äääähm Zam wann ist denn damit zu rechnen das die Blogs bei mybuffed wieder funktionieren?
> 
> ...



Bei so einer detaillierten Beschreibung deines Problems kann ich nur Antworten: Nie *g*
Was funktioniert denn nicht?


----------



## Solidarno (2. Juli 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bei so einer detaillierten Beschreibung deines Problems kann ich nur Antworten: Nie *g*
> Was funktioniert denn nicht?




Die Autoblogs werden bei mir nicht eingetragen. Obwohl in den Einstellungen der Haken "Autoblogs" gesetzt ist. Benutze IE 7,kein Mozilla,kein Opera. Bosskills und Lvl-up's gehen. Nur die Autoblogs halt nicht.


----------



## Vatenkeist (2. Juli 2008)

Caught Exception:

Zend_Controller_Dispatcher_Exception
Invalid controller specified (user)

in /var/www/packages/ZendFramework-1.5.0/library/Zend/Controller/Dispatcher/Standard.php(249)

Backtrace:
 3: Front.php(914)            Zend_Controller_Dispatcher_Standard->dispatch(Zend_Controller_Request_Http, Zend_Controller_Response_Http)
 2: bootstrap.php(83)         Zend_Controller_Front->dispatch()
 1: index.php(28)             require_once("/var/www/m")


das passiert wenn ich leute anklicke die bei mir waren


----------



## Necrosias (3. Juli 2008)

So, unter Opera sieht das Ganze doch schon einmal gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Haste fein gemacht ZAM  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mju (3. Juli 2008)

die anderen optionen sind nun auch deaktivierbar, dankee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ziim (4. Juli 2008)

so, angeblich sollen die autoblogs ja wieder gehen. leider bei mir nicht. letzter autoblog Sonntag, 22. Juni 2008 - 08:25. 

evtl könnte mal jemand nachschauen. übertragen wird alles, nur wird nichts angezeigt.

danke


----------



## Solidarno (5. Juli 2008)

Nach dem Update vom 3.07.08 dacht ich die autoblogs in mybuffed funktionieren wieder. Tja leider tun sie das nicht. Bosskills, Lvl-Anzeige beim Char/Twink, Items, das funktioniert. Find ich schade das es noch immer nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

Hab diesen Fehler und benutze Firefox 3 :
Das passiert wenn ich Einstellungen abspeicher

MDB2 Error: value count on row

User Info
_doQuery: [Error message: Could not execute statement]
[Last executed query: REPLACE INTO mb_settings (userID,show_name,show_age,show_gender,show_lastactivity,show_icq,show_aim,show_
yahoo,show_msn,show_fav,show_characters,show_games,block_friends,consider_autobl
o
gs,show_messenger,template,guestbook_pm,guestbook,last_update,show_birthday,wysi
w
yg,use_javaupload,show_guild,show_website)
							VALUES(360289,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,1,1,1,0,0,1,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,NOW())]
[Native code: 1136]
[Native message: Column count doesn't match value count at row 1]


Backtrace:
14: (0)                       Buffed_Db::ErrorHandler(MDB2_Error)
13: PEAR.php(912)             call_user_func(array, MDB2_Error)
12: MDB2.php(973)             PEAR_Error->PEAR_Error("MDB2 Error", -22, 16, array, "_doQuery: ")
11: PEAR.php(574)             MDB2_Error->MDB2_Error(-22, 16, array, "_doQuery: ")
10: MDB2.php(1442)            PEAR->raiseError(NULL, -22, NULL, NULL, "_doQuery: ", "MDB2_Error", TRUE)
 9: mysql.php(607)            MDB2_Driver_Common->raiseError(NULL, NULL, NULL, "Could not ", "_doQuery")
 8: MDB2.php(2477)            MDB2_Driver_mysql->_doQuery("REPLACE IN", TRUE, resource, "mybuffed_d")
 7: SettingsController.php(424) MDB2_Driver_Common->exec("REPLACE IN")
 6: SettingsController.php(45) mybuffed_SettingsController->writemybuffedSettings()
 5: Action.php(502)           mybuffed_SettingsController->buffedAction()
 4: Standard.php(293)         Zend_Controller_Action->dispatch("buffedActi")
 3: Front.php(914)            Zend_Controller_Dispatcher_Standard->dispatch(Zend_Controller_Request_Http, Zend_Controller_Response_Http)
 2: bootstrap.php(83)         Zend_Controller_Front->dispatch()
 1: index.php(28)             require_once("/var/www/m")

Greez Cyba 

Edit : Geht jetz weiß auch nicht an was das lag


----------

